# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Petco selling food cheap



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Petco is not gonna be selling certian brands of food and media. I bought 75 dollars worth of food for 23 dollars. There was tons of food that cost me 20 cents. They also had sea salt mixtures for 2 dollars. I believe they were in 1 gallon containers. There were 18 dollar veggie bags for saltwater tanks for 50 cents. The lfs around here went there and was buying all the stuff when i got there but i knew the girl and she let me get a lot of the freshwater food.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Petco is not gonna be selling certian brands of food and media. I bought 75 dollars worth of food for 23 dollars. There was tons of food that cost me 20 cents. They also had sea salt mixtures for 2 dollars. I believe they were in 1 gallon containers. There were 18 dollar veggie bags for saltwater tanks for 50 cents. The lfs around here went there and was buying all the stuff when i got there but i knew the girl and she let me get a lot of the freshwater food.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I changed the title of this thread to something more appropriate. "Everybody Read" should be reserved for administrative topics that make important site-related announcements, not for casual chit chat.

In any case, it doesn't always make sense to buy food in bulk unless you have a fishroom with a lot of hungry fish. After a few months prepared foods will begin to lose a significant amount of nutritional value. From the sounds of it, I can't help but doubt your oscar will be able to eat all of that food in a timely manner.


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

Just keep it in the freezer.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

You'll still suffer some nutritional loss, vitamins B6 and E, for example. This can be minimized by making sure no moisture gets in the container, but once it's open, it's essentially impossible to dehumidify the contents to any meaningful extent. It's a compromise--sometimes a bargain, but not always. B6 loss might be especially significant in vegetable-based foods that are frozen.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

What about freeze dried foods? I have some kelp that is over 6 years old. Is it no good? MY Amano shrimp seem to like it.


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Robert,

If you feed kelp, don't buy it from a LFS, go to any grocery store that has an asian section and buy Nori. Its just dried kelp, and pretty cheap too.


----------

